# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Inna grupa krwi

## maciek-basia

Witam chcialam zapytac urodzilam dziecko z porazeniem mozgowym,corka ma 6lat,ale jedno mnie trapi ja mam grupe krwi arh-,maz ma grupe o+,a corka ma grupe o-.czy jest to mozliwe zeby grupa corki byla rozna od naszych,z tego co wiem to dziecko zawsze po jednym z rodzicow odziedzicza grupe krwi.prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## zacheusz112

Jest to jak najbardziej możliwe.Córka Państwa odziedziczyła grupę krwi po Ojcu,jednak z innym czynnikiem(antygenem "-")
Nawiasem mówiąc, może u Państwa dojść do konfliktu serologicznego.

----------


## maciek-basia

dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz

----------

